# Photo's will not upload



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

How do I get photo's to upload? Everywhere I tried, and keep getting upload failed. Annoying to say the least....
Please help!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> How do I get photo's to upload? Everywhere I tried, and keep getting upload failed. Annoying to say the least....
> Please help!


You might have to resize them. 700x700.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Chris is right, try this site http://www.picresize.com/ or use an online service like Flickr and you can post a link.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Does it give you any reason WHY it failed?

There is a size restriction (like NEPS mentioned) and also a FILE size restriction.

There are also some file formats that will not display


Here's the list of files allowed, the file size, and width x height limits:


bmp - 117.2 KB - 600 x 700
gif - 117.2 KB - 600 x 700
jpe - 117.2 KB - 600 x 700
jpeg - 117.2 KB - 600 x 700
jpg - 117.2 KB - 600 x 700
png - 117.2 KB - 600 x 700
psd - 117.2 KB - 600 x 700


hope that helps.


----------

